# 126, 130, 140



## ed4copies (Jun 23, 2008)

This is the number of votes in the respective "alt ivory" contest threads.

IF you have not already voted, DO SO!!!

Wednesday morning the leaders will be consolidated into the new "FINALISTS" thread.[:0][:0][:0][:0]

Why NOT vote???  This is, of course, only aimed at the 5000 and some member who have NOT already voted.  Somewhere betweeen 126 and 140 of you may ignore this message.


----------



## ed4copies (Jun 24, 2008)

<center>*FINAL DAY FOR VOTING
TUESDAY, 6-24-08*</center>


----------

